# Replacement mirror back for hymer s820



## fatwallet (May 18, 2006)

Hi. Can any one tell me where I can buy a replacement mirror back or a new mirror.
It is the near side top hung I cannot find one at all.
Thank you.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

We replaced ours at Magnum Vehicle solutions

I'm not sure about just the back ,we replaced the whole thing for less than a quarter of Brownhills charge and it was the identical mirror

Sharon is very helpful and very knowledgeable so its worth giving them a ring

Aldra


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

Have a look in your Yellow Pages, you may have a Big Wheels stockist near you. I got one from them for a Burstner Eligance a couple of years ago. Less that half the price Chelston wanted for one. Dipsie.


----------

